# Thanks Bud for an awesome car



## yamahahaha (Jul 14, 2013)

We recorder some practice heats tonight on our attic track, Dodge Park Speedway in Worcester MA. but i cant post videos yet youtube.com/watch?v=y-t_uCq3FVY


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Love the video!!! Cool track!!!! Must be nice to just go to the attic and race!!!


----------



## yamahahaha (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks @Micro_Racer. Its not bad except when we had a heat wave last week it was almost to hot to race, and the track had a few bumps apear. Now we just need a few more people to really get some good heats going. we average a couple hundred laps a night.


----------



## dlandaker (Jan 1, 2014)

*miasing part*

Thanks Bud

you sent the part before I even knew I needed it.

I met you in Anaheim many many years ago

I used your innovations for 1/12th scale when I raced


----------

